# www.rateandbet.com - soccer predictions



## rateandbet (Feb 28, 2020)

Yes, betting is only for fun.
And here we go:


Newcastle - Burnley
3.00 - 2

Leganes - Alaves
3.25 - X

Udinese - Fiorentina
3.20 - X










						England - Rate and Bet
					

Free soccer and football predictions, statistics. Compare results.




					rateandbet.com


----------



## rateandbet (Mar 6, 2020)

Chelsea - Everton
3.75 - X

Freiburg - Union Berlin
3.40 - X

Osasuna - Espanyol
3.10 - X









						England - Rate and Bet
					

Free soccer and football predictions, statistics. Compare results.




					rateandbet.com


----------

